# Sticky  Healthful Recipes Thread



## Snakecharmer

We need one of these, right? :happy:

I'm going to start collecting my recipes...brb...


----------



## Snakecharmer

*Perfect Protein Pancakes * 

Prep time: 2 mins
Cook time: 10 mins
Total time: 12 mins
Serves: 1
Packed with 28g of protein, the perfect blank slate pancake recipe to top however you want.

Ingredients

6 tablespoons buckwheat flour (sometimes I grind oats into flour and use that)
2 tablespoons almond flour
2 tablespoons vanilla whey protein powder
1/4 cup cottage cheese
1/3 cup liquid egg whites
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
3 tablespoons milk

Instructions

Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl and whisk until smooth and fully incorporated.
Heat pancake griddle to medium and grease with butter or baking spray.
Pour batter and cook on each side for 1-2 minutes.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Ok, so some of these are going to be "healthful" treats (okay, a LOT of them, lol)
*
Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip No Bake Balls * 

Prep time: 35 mins
Total time: 35 mins
Serves: 15 balls
No bake snack balls that taste just like a Reese’s peanut butter cup.
Ingredients

1/2 cup rolled oats
1/4 cup almond flour
1/4 cup dark chocolate chips
2 tablespoons ground flaxseed
1/4 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
2 tablespoons maple syrup
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Instructions

Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl and mix together well with a spatula.
Refrigerate for 30 minutes.
Roll into balls.
Keep refrigerated.


----------



## Snakecharmer

...and just about every recipe on this website...

Recipes


----------



## sunshine2208

I have a ton but I will start with this one. It's one of my FAVORITES and that is coming from someone that really doesn't like avocados. This recipe might have converted me. I have also used the avocado mixture in this recipe for chicken salad instead of mayonnaise. Yum!

*Creamy Avocado Pasta*​1 medium avocado, pitted
½ lemon, juiced and zested
2-3 garlic cloves
½ tsp. sea salt
¼ c basil
2 tbs. olive oil
6 oz. brown rice pasta
Black pepper to taste


Cook pasta. Place garlic, lemon juice, and olive oil into food processor. Process until smooth. Add in avocado, basil, and salt, process until smooth and creamy. Pour on pasta, garnish with lemon zest and black pepper. Do not reheat because of avocado in sauce.


----------



## sunshine2208

Snakecharmer said:


> ...and just about every recipe on this website...
> 
> Recipes



Here is a great Vegan Blog site that I frequent often for recipes (as I flirt with the idea of trying veganism). She has great recipes and this is where I stole the Creamy Avocado Pasta recipe from. 

Vegan Recipes by Angela Liddon | Oh She Glows


----------



## Laney

Lentils! I make a stew with beef, carrots ( or any veggies I have really), garlic and lentils. It makes my body and mind feel sooooo good.


----------



## sunshine2208

These are yummy if you're having a sweet tooth!!!


*Brown Rice Krispy Treats*

3 cups crispy brown rice cereal (sweetened with fruit juice NOT cane syrup)
½ cup almond butter
2/3 cup brown rice syrup
¼ cup dried currants

Place cereal and currants in mixing bowl. Heat nut butter and brown rice syrup over low heat,
stirring until warm and creamy but not boiling. Pour the nut butter and brown rice syrup over the
cereal and currants, coating evenly. Press mixture into 8” x 8” casserole dish or baking sheet
lined with parchment paper. Let cool for 1 hour. Cut into squares.


----------



## Snakecharmer

This is an excellent YouTube channel for healthful recipes, especially for those who work out and/or people interested in bodybuilding.

I really like his protein shake recipes.


----------



## Promethea

~5 mins preparation
~250 calories

Turkey bacon topped with a little avocado mixed with low-fat mayo and garlic powder. 

It sounds odd but its one of the best things ever. Don't overdo it with the mayo -- its just enough to get the avocado softer and more spreadable. Mush it all up and spread the little bits all over the turkey bacon. Its better if the bacons crispy. I prefer butterball brand. Better flavor and less limp.


----------



## telepariah

I don't use recipes, but in this case I will write out what I made for dinner tonight. If you want to do it vegan, simply omit the chicken. As I've been mentioning in a couple of other threads, my wife and I have challenged ourselves to eat at least 350g of vegetables each every day. If you haven't tried to do this, it is quite a lot of vegetables. The last two nights I have made dinner that reached that target. We also try to maximize the number of different ingredients we use and tally them up.

First the salad:

Red chard, spinach, and arugula with sliced red onion, 1 radish, sliced cucumber, sliced red bell pepper, grape tomatoes, and 1/2 avocado = 9. Dressed with olive oil and balsamic vinegar.

Quinoa pasta with vegetables, chicken, and Indonesian peanut sauce:

yellow onion, garlic, ginger, 1 carrot, 2 stalks of celery, 1/2 red bell pepper (already counted in salad), 1/2 zucchini, 1 small head of broccoli, cilantro, 2 boneless skinless chicken thighs, 2 Tablespoons peanut butter mixed with enough coconut milk to make a creamy sauce including the following (1/4 teaspoon tobanjian, 1teaspoon soy sauce, 1 teaspoon brown sugar, sake for deglazing - these don't count in the numbers of ingredients), 2 servings quinoa spaghetti = 12

In a frying pan, stir fry the sliced chicken thighs in olive oil seasoned with salt and pepper. Deglaze with sake, add part of the peanut sauce mixture and set aside.

Slice onion thinly. Mince garlic and ginger. Stir-fry these in a wok or large saute pan with olive oil with salt and pepper.

Roll-cut carrot and zucchini, slice celery, red bell pepper, and broccoli stalks. Add to the stir-fry in the following order allowing time for heavier vegetables to cook--carrot - bell pepper - broccoli stalks and celery - zucchini and broccoli florets. Deglaze with sake and add the remaining peanut sauce and add the chicken, continuing to simmer.

Cook the quinoa pasta and add to the stir fry in the wok when finished. Mix thoroughly. Serve with a garnish of cilantro and dry roasted peanuts.

We decided to count fruit and vegetables as vegetables (but not the peanut, coconut milk, or quinoa pasta) so this came to 400g of vegetables and 21 ingredients for each person.

I weigh 170 pounds and my wife weighs 90. Frighteningly, she eats the same amount as I do. :crazy:


----------



## chimeric

There aren't necessarily amazing recipes, but they're healthy and quick enough to make that an ENFP living on her own manages to do it.

Breakfast: Oatmeal (not instant) with almond milk, raisins, bananas, whole almonds, and cinnamon. No added sugar.

Lunch: Quinoa salad with every vegetable you have and a curry/plain yogurt sauce. I add in some nutritional yeast, because why not.

Dinner: Fish/chicken/tofu and a dark leafy green and whatever exciting other things are lying around


----------



## Aslynn

chimeric said:


> There aren't necessarily amazing recipes, but they're healthy and quick enough to make that an ENFP living on her own manages to do it.
> 
> *Breakfast: Oatmeal (not instant) with almond milk, raisins, bananas, whole almonds, and cinnamon. No added sugar.
> *
> Lunch: Quinoa salad with every vegetable you have and a curry/plain yogurt sauce. I add in some nutritional yeast, because why not.
> 
> Dinner: Fish/chicken/tofu and a dark leafy green and whatever exciting other things are lying around


Your breakfast sounds delicious, and similar to my usual - oatbran/oatmeal with soy milk, mashed banana, and (too much) peanut butter. I think it's amazing, but everyone tells me it needs more sugar.


----------



## Vivid Melody

I had been putting all the recipes I use in the Food thread but I guess I will start putting them here instead. I didn't notice this thread until now. Here you go:

Here's all my go to recipes:


For breakfast I usually have oatmeal. I soak the oats over night in a jar (I like it better this way - I eat it cold) as well as some walnuts (they taste better soaked). Then I add a packet of stevia, some sea salt, cinnamon and sliced strawberries. Sometimes I'll add unsweetened cocoa powder too but it's good just plain like that too. I love oatmeal.


Other version of oatmeal is some canned pumpkin and cinnamon, stevia, sea salt - sort of tastes like pumpkin pie. It's yummy but the strawberry one is my favorite.


I can't eat tomatoes or tomato sauce (they make me sick and not good for me personally anyway) so I've come up with another sauce using canned pumpkin which I actually like even better than tomato sauce. It's just some canned pumpkin, olive oil, basil, 2 raw, crushed garlic cloves (I love garlic - I eat this raw for health benefits), sauteed chopped onion (not too much), lemon juice, sea salt. Mix it up and then I serve it over brown rice pasta. What I like about it is it's very creamy so it tastes like I'm eating cheese even though I'm not (I can't eat most dairy and try to avoid it most days in general).


I also love making fresh pesto and it couldn't be easier. Just 1/2 cup fresh basil leaves, olive oil, 1/4 cup nuts (I use walnuts), 2 garlic cloves, sea salt - mix in food processor and it's done. I serve that over brown rice pasta as well. I've also made a sauce without the basil and just added more garlic cloves (did I mention I LOVE garlic?) and I think I might even like that better. I've added like 10 cloves at one time though and it was REALLY spicy but really good. I usually do 4 or 5 when I'm making that. Mix it over brown rice pasta.


I attempted to make black bean burgers once but I liked how the mixture tasted cold much better served in kale wraps so this is what I do for that - Mashed black beans, some chopped onion, chopped cucumber and/or grapes (not too much), lemon juice, 2 cloves crushed garlic, sea salt, curry powder, basil, olive oil. Mix together. You can form these into patties to make black bean burgers or just eat them on kale wraps like I do. They're delicious.


For snacks/desserts I like making:


sliced cucumbers with olive oil and lemon juice sprinkled with basil and some sea salt.


Raw cookie dough bites | A Dash of Compassion - These are really good except I use 100% pure maple syrup instead of agave nectar and I also add some raw almond butter (no salt added) to make it stickier so I don't have to add as much maple syrup. They are very easy to make and very good. Don't even need the chocolate chips.


Last Bite | These brownies have a surprise ingredient - KansasCity.com - came out good. I used maple syrup instead, and olive oil instead. I also added some oat flour and walnuts. Tasted, looked and smelled just like normal brownies. I already posted this in another thread. Also this:


Three-Ingredient Chocolate Bars -I added sea salt and sliced strawberries. Came out good - tastes like chocolate. 


Healthy ice pops - if you have a juicer of food processor just do whatever fruit combo you want and add some stevia or whatever sweetener if you want and freeze. Easy.


Recipe for turkey burger:


Chopped onion, zucchini, tomatoes, mushrooms.
Curry, sea salt, basil.
Add some chopped turkey meat.
Form into mold. Use spatula to transfer to pan.


I substitute a fried egg for cheese and use pesto instead of some other sauce. I put that over the burger once it's done. Add a sliced tomato, then the egg. I serve it over spinach leaves and sprinkle some on top as well. Done. I don't make this for myself but my husband likes it a lot.


Baked Yam Fries


Do not remove skin but scrub and wash 1 Yam. 
Cut into strips.
Coat in olive oil.
Coat baking sheet in olive oil.
Spread yam strips on baking sheet (space them well) and sprinkle with sea salt and curry or other seasonings if you wish.
Bake on 425 for 25 minutes.


----------



## Laney

What does everyone's grocery list look like? I need to eat like that^ and somehow get my son to too.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Laney, I just design my list around what recipes I want to try out for the week. Don't be afraid to experiment and have fun with it. I use tastespotting.com and pinterest for recipe ideas. I take recipes and adapt them to my own needs or combine different ones. Sometimes certain recipes just give me an idea for my own. I also don't like crazy complicated recipes with a million steps so I try to keep it as simple as possible. As for your son, I don't know what he likes but you'll have to experiment a bit to see I suppose. 

-----------------------------------------


Here's a recipe for jam - http://www.eatingbirdfood.com/2012/05/easy-strawberry-chia-seed-jam/ This was incredibly easy to make. I made it with ground flaxseed instead of chia seeds which do the same thing as the chia seeds (thicken it). You don't really need to add a natural sweetener such as stevia or maple syrup but can if you wish. Personally I think it tastes like strawberry pie especially when I put it in my oatmeal. I love it.

Fresh Tomato Sauce

1 tomato
1-2 cloves garlic
1/4 cup fresh basil (or dried if you don't have fresh)
Some olive oil
sea salt
1 packet of stevia (if you like your sauce some what sweet)

Puree in food processor. Pour into jar and let sit in fridge all day or over night so the flavors have a chance to marry. When ready to eat, cook pasta (I use brown rice pasta). Drain pasta. Then pour over the hot pasta.

Turkey Meatballs (for spaghetti and meatballs)

Some turkey meat
olive oil
chopped mushrooms
chopped onion
oats
basil
curry
cinnamon
sea salt

Combine and form into balls. Cook. Very simple. You can't mess it up. Similar to the turkey burger recipe I posted. You can also add some chopped spinach to this recipe (to the meatballs) for added benefits.


----------



## Vivid Melody

Chocolate Chia Seed Pudding - Food Doodles


----------



## bromide

I usually only cook for myself so the first couple recipes are single serving, the lasagna on the other hand probably serves about 3 or 4 depending on portion size.

Tortilla pizza

1 whole grain tortilla
large handful of spinach, loosely rolled together and julienned
a few basil leaves, julienned
1 roma tomato cut into rounds
1 clove garlic sliced
ball mozzarella cut into rounds
bit of olive oil, sea salt and pepper

Layer the ingredients on the tortilla starting with the spinach and basil, drizzle a bit of olive oil on top, cook on 400 (or 200c or gas mark 6) until cheese looks bubbly.


Chicken pita with tzatziki 

This is one of my regular staples and I usually slice a few chicken breasts, soak them in water with pulped garlic and a handful of spices (which vary from week to week), and cook them on the barbecue in single serving portions at the beginning of the week. Because of that, it's kind of hard to tell you how to cook the chicken, just be creative I spose. 

1/2 whole grain pita 
1/3 cooked chicken breast chopped
1/2 roma tomato, chopped
a few slices of onion
a small amount of feta
a large spoonful of tzatziki

Tzatziki

1 medium container of greek yogurt (do not buy regular yogurt unless you want to deal with the hassle of straining it, and believe me, it is a big hassle)
juice from 1/3 lemon
1 or 2 cloves of garlic (depends on how garlicky you like it)
3/4ths large cucumber, peeled and de-seeded with a spoon. It's important to get rid of those seeds because they will make it very watery.
fresh dill, as much as you want. I usually use several sprigs but I <3 dill
olive oil and sea salt

Pulse the dill, cucumber, lemon, garlic and salt in a food processor until it is finely chopped, mix into the yogurt with a drizzle of olive oil. This recipe takes some playing with and I go by eye so adjust the amounts as needed.


Cauliflower lasagna

When someone first gave me the recipe for this I was a bit reluctant to try it. I rival Garfield in my love for lasagna so the idea of making it without pasta and with ground turkey instead of ground beef was antithetical to my concept of what lasagna is by nature. It ended up being one of my favorite dishes though P: Keep in mind that you can add all of the vegetables in town if you want to. This would be great with spinach, zucchini, carrots, anything you want. 

1/2 lb ground turkey
3 cloves of garlic, pressed
1 onion, chopped
1 medium container of ricotta cheese
1/2 head of cauliflower, steamed and roughly mashed
3 cups of shredded mozzarella
1 egg
tomato sauce, you can make homemade but I usually buy a jar of locally made sauce that is amazing
bit of salt if you want for the ricotta

Sauté the turkey, onion and garlic, drain, mix with the container of ricotta and half the jar of tomato sauce, set aside. Mix the mashed cauliflower with the egg and a cup of mozzarella. Spread sauce over the bottom of a medium sized dish, layer cauliflower and ricotta mix, top with the remaining mozzarella. Cover with foil and bake on 400 (or 200c or gas mark 6) for about an hour, remove foil and let mozzarella brown. 


Black bean burgers

1 large can of black beans drained, or half a bag soaked and cooked
1 jalapeno (if you like your burgers spicy, which I do)
1/2 medium onion
1/2 red pepper
3 cloves of garlic
1 egg
large pinch of chili powder
large pinch of cumin
bit of salt
handful of rolled oats mixed with a few pinches of ground flax seed 

Mash beans well. Pulse jalapeno, onion, pepper and garlic in food processor until finely chopped. Add chopped veggies, spices and egg to beans, mix well. Slowly add oats and flax seed until you get a consistency that is good for forming patties without them being too sticky or too crumbly. Form into patties--this makes about 18-- and bake on lightly oiled or cooking sprayed sheet at 375 (or 190c or gas mark 5) for about 8-10 mins, flip, bake another 8-10 minutes. 

:kitteh:


----------



## geekofalltrades

Do you have an insatiable sweet tooth that you don't want to sate with high-fructose corn syrup? Make a super-easy yogurt shake. Just throw your choice of frozen fruit and some vanilla yogurt into a blender and blend until smooth. It tastes funny with whey powder, but that could be because the only whey powder I had at the time was chocolate-flavored. They're great for the CA central valley summers, too. I usually do mine with banana, blueberry, and strawberry.


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Scarlet G

So many great recipes!  Wow, I'm hungry now. each:

My favourite is Thai chicken & mushroom broth 

1l hot chicken stock
1 tbsp Thai red curry paste
1 tbsp Thai fish sauce

zest and juice 2 limes

100g Portobello mushrooms, sliced

bunch spring onions, sliced, whites and greens separated

200g chicken, shredded

Yummm roud:


----------



## TricoFeathers

https://joyfilledeats.com/bacon-ranch-chicken-casserole/

Made this for the first time tonight and it's amazing! Definitely saving this one, wow.


----------



## Judson Joist

How about caramelized parsnips and pureed celery root? They're both great for Thanksgiving.
roud:


----------



## sosyncd

Snakecharmer said:


> Ok, so some of these are going to be "healthful" treats (okay, a LOT of them, lol)
> *
> Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip No Bake Balls *
> 
> Prep time: 35 mins
> Total time: 35 mins
> Serves: 15 balls
> No bake snack balls that taste just like a Reese’s peanut butter cup.
> Ingredients
> 
> 1/2 cup rolled oats
> 1/4 cup almond flour
> 1/4 cup dark chocolate chips
> 2 tablespoons ground flaxseed
> 1/4 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
> 2 tablespoons maple syrup
> 1/4 cup peanut butter
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl and mix together well with a spatula.
> Refrigerate for 30 minutes.
> Roll into balls.
> Keep refrigerated.


This sounds absolutely amazing! Peanut butter is just the best. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazitaco

Beef barbacoa, a texmex low carb/paleo crock pot recipe for anyone interested. It smells and tastes incredible! The whole house smells like heaven when I make it. You can eat it by itself, with cilantro, onion and salsa, in a tortilla, and/or with eggs.

Ingredients:
2-2.5 pounds beef cheek
2-3 garlic cloves
A half or third chunk of a white or yellow onion
2-3 bay leaves
Salt to taste (i like a teaspoon)
(Optional) 6 drops of Liquid smoke mixed into two tablespoons water.

Rinse beef cheeks in water, place in crock pot. Brush liquid smoke infused water onto the exposed surfaces of the meat and then pour the rest into the crock pot. Crush the garlic cloves with the flat side of a knife and place in the crock pot along with the bay leaves and onion chunks. Sprinkle an even coat of salt over the meat (don't overdo it, you can always add more later).

Cook for 12 hours on low or 8 hours on high. Meat should fall apart easily when done. Remove meat from crock pot and remove any grisly bits and excess fat if desired. Shred with two forks and enjoy.


----------



## Electra

*Applecake*
2 eggs
50 g sugar
1 teaspoon malt cinnamon
1 dl milk
2 tablespoons wheat flour
1 cup cottage cheese
3 pcs. apple
2 tablespoons chopped almonds
0.5 dl raisins

Here's how: Whisk together eggs, sugar, cinnamon, milk and flour. Stir in cottage cheese. Pour the batter into a greased baking dish.
Peel and cut the apples into boats. Place them on top of the batter.
Sprinkle with chopped almonds.
Bake in the middle of the oven at 175 ºC for 40 minutes.
When it is approx. 5 minutes left of the cooking time, sprinkle the raisins over.
Serve lukewarm with kesam, custard or whipped, light dessert cream.

Tip: If you do not have time to bake, you can make the simplest dessert of the autumn by cutting apples in boats, put on baking paper, sprinkle with cinnamon, heat in the oven until soft and serve with vanilla yoghurt or lean vanilla whipped cream. An apple provides about 60-80 kcal depending on size.









Ps. Keep in mind that too much cinnamon can apperently be toxic


----------



## mia-me

This is a fusion of Chinese and Japanese cuisines. Don't ask me for measurements. This will take two days since you have to refrigerate the stock overnight.

Dust pork bones with flour, s&p and a smidge of five spice powder. Roast bones until browned. Toss into stock pot with throwaway veggies and bouquet garni of your choice. Add water. Bring to boil and then simmer until the stock's done. Strain stock, leave until cool, then put into fridge overnight so the fat solidifies on top. Remove hardened fat the next day. If you're insane about removing fat, reheat, recool and refrigerate overnight again. There will be a light skiff of fat to remove.

Process some napa cabbage, enoki mushrooms and tofu. Bring stock back up to boil and toss in a handful of dried shitake mushrooms. Simmer for five minutes, bring it back up to boil and add napa cabbage, enoki mushrooms, tofu, bean thread noodles, a hit of soy and white pepper. Simmer for another five minutes. Add sesame oil and/or salt if that's your preference.

Put everything in a bowl and top with sliced barbecue pork, sliced shitakes and a light dusting of chopped spring onions.


----------



## WickerDeer

Kale chips

Kale chips are an easy, quick way to make kale and also heat up the house from the warm oven.

wash kale and take out the center stem part (or don't--I don't if I'm lazy, it just doesn't crisp evenly). Some people probably cut it into smaller pieces, but I usually just leave the leaves whole.

lay each kale leaf down on a flat cooking pan--without overlapping leaves.

Brush with oil--olive oil or roasted sesame is good. You can massage the oil into the leaves evenly.

sprinkle seasoning--salt and nutritional yeast is good, but you can really use anything for any flavor of chip (turn over if you need to and then lay leaves down flat), curry spices can be good, or just garlic and salt.

cook in oven at like 300-350 degrees for maybe 10 minutes, you can flip the leaves over and cook longer...maybe 10 minutes more--keep an eye on them for the last ten minutes, so they do not burn. 

Other than that, I usually cook kale in soups. I don't store kale chips, so that's not reflected in the recipe--often I don't care if they are part chewy part crispy, which is what happens if you leave the leaf vein in. I do not like kale chips from the store. But kale chips from the oven are really good on a cooler winter of fall night imo.


----------



## Ayyan

Cuban Baked Chicken with Sweet Peppers and Yellow Rice. Yummy. 
Pat the chicken dry and season with salt and pepper. Melt the butter with the oil, add to chicken. Cook until well browned. Add the onion to the skillet and cook, stirring often, until soft, 3 to 5 minutes. Add the garlic and cook 1 minute longer. Add the peppers and cook, stirring, until softened, about 3 minutes. Stir in the turmeric, cumin, rice, and 1/4 teaspoon salt and stir until the rice is coated. Pour in the broth, stir to distribute the rice evenly. Increase the heat to high and boil until liquid begins to be absorbed into the rice, about 2 minutes. Nestle the chicken in the rice. Cover and transfer the pan to the oven and bake until the rice is tender and chicken cooks through, about 25 minutes. Remove the cover, fluff the rice and stir in the peas. Cover and let sit to warm the peas, about 5 minutes. Season with additional salt and pepper. 
This is so delicious!


----------



## Alfie Fred

Great thread! Need to try everything!


----------

